# Nook case envy!



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I accompanied my husband to Barnes & Noble last night.  Since I first handled the Nook and found it to look and feel of inferior quality to the Kindle, I haven't paid much attention to the device or its covers.  But as I sat waiting for my husband and resting my feet, I saw some pretty pink and orange colors out of the corner of my eye.  I went to investigate, and there they were.  The most beautiful ereader cases I had ever seen or felt.  By Kate Spade no less!  Lightweight, meticulously made, and gorgeous.  As soon as I got home I sent an email to Kate Spade that read something like "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make a case for the Kindle".  No response so far.  

I WANT A KATE SPADE KINDLE CASE!  
Okay. Thanks for letting me get that out of my system.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I sent an email to Kate Spade awhile back, asking for the same


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Mrskb, I saw that there was a thread about this back in December and several people sent emails.  But that was a long time ago, and apparently Kate Spade needs more emails.    

I'm guessing there's some kind of contract with BN, but maybe it will expire soon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Nook, but since I recently bought 2 Noreve covers for my Kindle, my Nook is currently sitting in an imitation leather cover that I bought off Ebay for $14.99.  This was actually a Kindle cover that I bought before I got my Noreves, but the Nook fits in it since it has the elastic corners anyway.  Those Kate Spade covers are beautiful, but wow, they cost more than an Oberon or a Noreve, and I thought they were expensive!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I have a Nook, but since I recently bought 2 Noreve covers for my Kindle, my Nook is currently sitting in an imitation leather cover that I bought off Ebay for $14.99. This was actually a Kindle cover that I bought before I got my Noreves, but the Nook fits in it since it has the elastic corners anyway. Those Kate Spade covers are beautiful, but wow, they cost more than an Oberon or a Noreve, and I thought they were expensive!


Patricia, why do you have both a Kindle and a Nook? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

They do look nice but what did you see that was so special about them that you want one so badly for so much money?


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Patricia, why do you have both a Kindle and a Nook? Inquiring minds want to know.


I have both as well. The Nook was a present but I bought the kindle myself before I got Nook. I always use my Kindle however.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

mrskb said:


> I sent an email to Kate Spade awhile back, asking for the same


So did I. I forget what the response was. Sort of...Thanks, we'll think about it.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I emailed Coach - I'd love it if they made a Coach cover.  They do planners, laptop sleeves, and other electronic devices and accessories.  They said thanks for the suggestion...that's all that will probably happen but at least I tried.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Patricia, why do you have both a Kindle and a Nook? Inquiring minds want to know.


My Kindle is still my primary reader. But I bought the Nook mostly for borrowing library books. The Nook can read PDF and Epub library books. I used to have a 5" Sony Pocket Reader but the small screen bothered me, so when they came out with the Nook WiFi for $149, I sold my Sony and bought the Nook. I love my Nook, it is very similar to my Kindle. My Kindle is still my favorite, but I do really like the Nook as well.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

JJB said:


> They do look nice but what did you see that was so special about them that you want one so badly for so much money?


I don't know what they were made of, but they were light as a feather. Much lighter than my leather case. And yet still cushiony and protective. Most of all, the colors just put me in a good mood. And since I spend so many hours a day looking at my Kindle, I spend a lot of time looking at my case too.


----------

